# Questions about sending image to be edited in PS5 from LR4



## sonesta_b (Apr 30, 2013)

When I click "edit in PS5" on an image I get this message:

"This version of Lightroom (LR4) may require the Photoshop Camera Raw plug-in version 7.4 for full compatibility.  Please update the Camera Raw plug-in using the update tool available i the Photoshop help menu."

When I go to the update tool in PS5, it says all my updates are current.  I have the plug-in version 6.7 installed. When I looked up version 7.4 it doesn't exist on Adobe's site.  (http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=106&platform=Windows)  The only 7.4 version of anything is the Adobe DNG Converter.  The most current Camera Raw update is 7.1, but it sa[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ys it's not compatible with version so Photoshop earlier than PS6.  

Any suggestions on what I should do...short of upgrading from PS5 to PS6...lol.  

Thanks, 
Sonesta[/FONT]


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

That message will always be issued whenever there's an "ACR Mismatch" as now currently exists between LR4.4 (is at ACR 7.4 level) and PS/CS5 (is at ACR 6.7 level). When the ACR levels are in sync, what happens when you use "Edit in...." is that LR passes all the relevant information to PS which then uses its ACR plug-in to render the file into PS's working space. This means that a new file (Tiff or PSD) isn't actually created on disk and imported into Lightroom until you select "Save" in the PS file menu.....in other words if you change your mind and close the file in PS without saving, no new file will exist.

However, you don't have to upgrade to CS6 just to get the ACR levels in sync.....when you receive the mis-match warning in Lightroom, simply use the "Render using Lightroom" option. This uses Lightroom's ACR engine to render the file, then passes that to PS for editing.....the only real consequence of doing this is that the rendered file (Tiff or PSD) is created by Lightroom (and appears in Lightroom) before it's passed to PS for editing. If you edit and save in PS, no difference to a LR4>CS6 workflow, but if you cancel out of the editing in PS you are now left with a Tiff/PSD in LR which you probably don't want and so have to delete. Other than that, the workflow works fine....that's how I do it as I'm still using CS5.


----------



## sonesta_b (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks Jim, however, since I don't want the extra, unnecessary tiff or psd file, I will probably just continue with the default option of "proceed anyway", or whatever it says there. It seems to process it just fine hat way with no complications that I'm aware of and I can save as normal and return to LR with the normal psd.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 30, 2013)

Maybe I didn't explain it very well, but there's not an "extra" tiff/psd created.....all that happens if you use "Render using Lightroom" is that the one and only tiff or psd is created in Lightroom before being passed to PS. When you then select "save" in PS you are simply updating that one file, not creating a second one. The only time it becomes an "unnecessary" file is if you decide you don't want to save the work you do in PS.

Using "Open Anyway" means that Lightroom passes all the edit information to PS which then uses its ACR plug-in to render the file....however because the ACR plug-in is at a lower level than LR the consequence is that any LR edits done using tools that were introduced AFTER the ACR 6.7 plug-in for CS5 will not be understood by PS/ACR and so will be ignored. Currently that's only the new defringe controls introduced in LR4.1, though eventually all the new tools being introduced in LR5 will also not be recognised.


----------



## sonesta_b (Apr 30, 2013)

Ah!  Thank you. That does make more sense. I will definitely do the render using LR option.


----------



## Laura Shoe (May 21, 2013)

Hi Jim, I just got this question from another user, and she sent me a screenshot. The issue is that this time with LR 4.4, there are only two choices, "Open Anyway" and "Cancel". Is this a bug?

Thanks.



TNG said:


> Maybe I didn't explain it very well, but there's not an "extra" tiff/psd created.....all that happens if you use "Render using Lightroom" is that the one and only tiff or psd is created in Lightroom before being passed to PS. When you then select "save" in PS you are simply updating that one file, not creating a second one. The only time it becomes an "unnecessary" file is if you decide you don't want to save the work you do in PS.
> 
> Using "Open Anyway" means that Lightroom passes all the edit information to PS which then uses its ACR plug-in to render the file....however because the ACR plug-in is at a lower level than LR the consequence is that any LR edits done using tools that were introduced AFTER the ACR 6.7 plug-in for CS5 will not be understood by PS/ACR and so will be ignored. Currently that's only the new defringe controls introduced in LR4.1, though eventually all the new tools being introduced in LR5 will also not be recognised.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 21, 2013)

Hi Laura, any chance I could see the screenshot and maybe have some details such as file and camera type, PS version?

I doubt it's a bug, in fact I have a very (very) hazy recollection of seeing this in the dim and distant past, but I could easily be mistaken. Unless there's something obvious from the screenshot I'd be tempted to recommend a preferences reset first, but hold off for now until we've looked at the data.


----------



## Laura Shoe (May 21, 2013)

I have attached it, Jim, thank you.
 This user also has PS CS5.


----------



## Laura Shoe (May 21, 2013)

Wait a minute, is it because she has 3 photos selected, and LR doesn't know whether to make 1 or 3 PSDs?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 21, 2013)

No I don't think it's that, if I select multiple images I still get the full mis-match dialog. However, could you ask her to try using a single image, just in case that's her particular problem. I've tried with her exact scenario, i.e. one master and two VCs, and I have no problem....so I'm leaning more towards some form of corruption, but hopefully just the prefs file.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 21, 2013)

Laura, could you ask her what she's actually trying to do with the Edit In....with multiple images selected options such as Merge to Panorama,  Merge to HDR Pro, Open as Layers all become available....and because Lightroom doesn't support these features, then yes "Open Anyway" IS the only option possible. Knew I'd seen it before....


----------



## Laura Shoe (May 22, 2013)

Hi Jim, she was opening the files as layers in one document. I had her convert the 3 files to DNG first, and it worked. Thank you for taking the time to help!


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Laura, but not sure I'm following you. How did converting to DNG solve the problem?

Incidentally, using "Open Anyway" would only lose any "Defringe" adjustments....all other edits would be converted OK, assuming she has installed the ACR 6.7 plug-in.


----------



## seanchandler067 (May 22, 2013)

*having the same problem with LR4.4 on Mac OS X 10.6*

I'm having the same problem - having to click on that open anyway button a hundred times a day is a real drag


----------



## Bryan Conner (May 22, 2013)

Laura Shoe said:


> Hi Jim, she was opening the files as layers in one document. I had her convert the 3 files to DNG first, and it worked. Thank you for taking the time to help!



I get the same choices when I try to open an image with 2 virtual copies as layers into CS5 from LR4.4.  It doesn't matter if the images were dng or CR2 files.  I can only choose "Open Anyway" or cancel.  I also get the same in LR5 Beta.


----------

